# Little Travs Cycle!



## traviswyliedime (Aug 20, 2012)

Well guys did my first pin today! The gear was smooth as ice and didnt have any pip whatsoever. Im liking this guys new batch .... pinned 375mg of test today along with 250 deca as well as 50mg dbol, 500iu hcg, caber, and arimidex.
Stood on the scale after my morning back workout and tipped the scale at 237 on an empty stomach. In case you dont know the cycle here it is!!

Weeks 1-22: Testosterone enanthate@ 750mg/ week
 Weeks 1-18: nandrolone Decanoate@ 500mg/week
 Weeks 1-6: dbol@ 50mg/day
 weeks 16-22: anavar @ 60mg/day 
Arimidex: .25-50mg eod as needed
 Caber: .5mg E3D
 weeks 1-22: hcg 500iu mon/thurs
 Week 24: 2500iu HCG eod for 10 shot

START OF PCT!!
 Week 27: Clomid@100mg ed for 30 days
 Nolva@ 40mg ed for 45 days


----------



## Hurt (Aug 20, 2012)

Berry interwesting.  Is your dbol oral or injectable?  From that first post it sounded like you injected dbol?  I've always wondered how the injectable stuff was...


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Aug 20, 2012)

Looking good bro, cant wait for this cycle to be in full swing!! Glad your back to yourself btw, missed ya!!


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Aug 20, 2012)

Good looking cycle with a strong pct


----------



## traviswyliedime (Aug 20, 2012)

Hurt said:


> Berry interwesting.  Is your dbol oral or injectable?  From that first post it sounded like you injected dbol?  I've always wondered how the injectable stuff was...



no sir hurt! this is the liquid oral dbol by global pharma.. i wish i knew where to even find the injectable!


----------



## traviswyliedime (Aug 20, 2012)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Looking good bro, cant wait for this cycle to be in full swing!! Glad your back to yourself btw, missed ya!!



im feeling 265 already hockey!! lol i gotta catch up to your swole ass!


----------



## JOMO (Aug 20, 2012)

Hell yeah trav! Time to get brolic..er. 265 at your height will send children screaming for there parents.


----------



## DF (Aug 20, 2012)

Sounds like a great cycle.  Can't wait to see how it turns out.  Good luck Bro!


----------



## traviswyliedime (Aug 21, 2012)

thanks brothers for being here for me...feels good knowing I got y'all watching my back!
Now I need a little digital camera so hurt and jada get off my case lol


----------



## traviswyliedime (Aug 24, 2012)

*quick update guys!*

Alright everything is going amazing as of now.. im at 242 in the mornings after my workout. The dbol is definitely doing its job!!
As far as training this week I didnt go crazy heavy and just keep everything pretty high volume with alot of reps and dropsets... leg day tomorrow I WILL go heavy. I finally figured out after a year of my delts not being sore what they respond to....supersets, so that will work to my advantage.

The DIET as of now IS on point and I do throw in a cheat meal once or twice a week but it is a clean cheat meal such as steak with pasta. Here is my current diet down below. And the meat I use is a special blend that I created!! lol I make a batch for my meals and I do this.. 3 pounds of 85/15 ground turkey with 1 pound of 80/20 ground beef and I love it. So when I write TURKEY that is what I mean. Here it is:


Meal 1: 10 egg-whites, 2 whole eggs, 1 cup oatmeal, 1 cup grapefruit juice
Meal 2: 8oz TURKEY, 4oz red potato, banana 
Meal 3: 10oz chicken w/ light bbq sauce, maybe a sweet potato
Meal 4: 8oz TURKEY, 4 oz red potato
Meal 5: 8oz TURKEY, 4-6oz red potato
Meal 6: 12oz tilapia, 4oz sweet potato
Meal 7: 2 nonfat yoplait yogurt cups, 20 almonds, protein shake

As far a supps go I dont use too much:

fish oil
calcium
milk thistle
multivitamin
dymatize elite whey protein
creatine
glutamine
hyper fx
size on


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 24, 2012)

traviswyliedime said:


> im feeling 265 already hockey!! lol i gotta catch up to your swole ass!


dammit travis i gotta get my ass rolling lol,you are growing like a weed lol,good luck and hit it hard buddy!!! i'll be watching this one,i wanna be as big as you are



JOMO said:


> Hell yeah trav! Time to get brolic..er. 265 at your height will send children screaming for there parents.


LMAO!!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: quick update guys!*



traviswyliedime said:


> Alright everything is going amazing as of now.. im at 242 in the mornings after my workout. The dbol is definitely doing its job!!
> As far as training this week I didnt go crazy heavy and just keep everything pretty high volume with alot of reps and dropsets... leg day tomorrow I WILL go heavy. I finally figured out after a year of my delts not being sore what they respond to....supersets, so that will work to my advantage.
> 
> The DIET as of now IS on point and I do throw in a cheat meal once or twice a week but it is a clean cheat meal such as steak with pasta. Here is my current diet down below. And the meat I use is a special blend that I created!! lol I make a batch for my meals and I do this.. 3 pounds of 85/15 ground turkey with 1 pound of 80/20 ground beef and I love it. So when I write TURKEY that is what I mean. Here it is:
> ...



I tell ya bro i just started using Dymatise Casein and thier blended protein for protein bars,and i love thier proteins!!!! i used ON for years but got to damn high so i switched and im glad i did

But i use Syntha-6 for my post workout protein,because of the higher calorie than just regular whey isolate


----------



## traviswyliedime (Aug 24, 2012)

man joey if you turned side ways in front of me nobody would even see!! 
i love dymatize too..havent tried many of their other products. I used ON too but I couldn't afford them after awhile! Dymatize was the cheapest price for the most servings so thats why I originally went for them but after it was for the taste...its delicious!

I used syntha 6 for a little while then started hearing about the link between soy and estrogenic properties so I ditched that stuff lol


----------



## Jada (Aug 25, 2012)

Ahh yes now we have a Travis log Lookin forward to ur journey and the picsHahahaha


----------



## Milo (Aug 25, 2012)

Badass log. Following for sure.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 25, 2012)

traviswyliedime said:


> man joey if you turned side ways in front of me nobody would even see!!
> i love dymatize too..havent tried many of their other products. I used ON too but I couldn't afford them after awhile! Dymatize was the cheapest price for the most servings so thats why I originally went for them but after it was for the taste...its delicious!
> 
> I used syntha 6 for a little while then started hearing about the link between soy and estrogenic properties so I ditched that stuff lol



yea ON went to friggin high,damn i mean 56 bucks for a 5 lb tub,shit!!!! I use Dymatize Casein for bedtime,and thier Elite Gourmet blended protein to make me my protein bars i eat,i hell of alot cheaper than buying them in the long run lol

man im on my cycle now,in week 8,and im running test 750mg,Deca 600mg and Masteron 400mg and im fixin to up my dose of deca to 700mg/week,my first cycle with deca i used 500mg,gained a little,now im on 600mg,still hadnt gained what i thought i would,course im just in week 8 and missed 2 weeks of pinning and im thinking of jumping up to 700mg in the next few weeks i dont know yet


----------



## traviswyliedime (Aug 26, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> yea ON went to friggin high,damn i mean 56 bucks for a 5 lb tub,shit!!!! I use Dymatize Casein for bedtime,and thier Elite Gourmet blended protein to make me my protein bars i eat,i hell of alot cheaper than buying them in the long run lol
> 
> man im on my cycle now,in week 8,and im running test 750mg,Deca 600mg and Masteron 400mg and im fixin to up my dose of deca to 700mg/week,my first cycle with deca i used 500mg,gained a little,now im on 600mg,still hadnt gained what i thought i would,course im just in week 8 and missed 2 weeks of pinning and im thinking of jumping up to 700mg in the next few weeks i dont know yet



i need to look into how to make my own protein bars...that sounds amazing!! jeez that look like a fun cycle brother im jealous! 
700 deca?! my lord joey how big are you trying to get?? the white ronnie coleman! lol


----------



## traviswyliedime (Aug 26, 2012)

Alright brothers.. did quads today and I am so damn tired you wouldn't understand! The workout was pretty light today because today I was just really tired and out of energy. I did a pretty good little quad workout but this wasn't a typical day for me.. I wasn't disappointed with the workout but I don't feel I gave it everything I had and then some you know? I mean I'm not gonna be able to walk for days but usually it's a lot worse lol
      After the workout I did 30 minutes of HIIT on the step mill then went and ate my ass off. Had all my normal meals today and had a disgusting cheat meal aka sonic. 2 triple cheeseburgers with bacon, 2 large orders of chilli cheese tots, and a route 44 diet coke. lol sweet irony on the diet coke.

Any who, here is the quad workout for trav today.
*Leg Ext:* 70x20, 105x20, 135x20, 150x15, 180x15 drop time after this set to 135x15, 105x15, 90x12
*Hack Squats:* (this was a different hack then Im used too...this one was more straight up and down. felt a tad weird) : 1Px25x20, 2Px15, 3Px12, 2Px15, 1Px25x20
*Squats:* (these were very slow and controlled and when i hit bottom i paused, sat there, the blasted out of the bottom position): 225x20, 225x20, 315x12, 225x15
*Leg Ext:* 105x20, 135x20, 150x15, 180x12
*Leg Press:* (fst-7): weight each side. 6Px12

All in all the workout felt pretty good but a part of me felt I could have done more with more rest and another meal in me. Oh well, there is always next week to push it to the absolute limit. I still got 21 weeks to kill it so that's what I'm gonna do!


----------



## JOMO (Aug 26, 2012)

Good workout brother! I hate when I have to switch up my workout due to being tired or out of energy, but this one sounds like you still put yourself out of commision on the quads. Killer cheat meal also, Iv'e only had sonics a few times in my life.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 26, 2012)

traviswyliedime said:


> i need to look into how to make my own protein bars...that sounds amazing!! jeez that look like a fun cycle brother im jealous!
> 700 deca?! my lord joey how big are you trying to get?? the white ronnie coleman! lol



brother later today i will PM you my recipe to the protein bars i make,they are so awesome and very healthy and loaded with protein,you wont be dissappointed lol

lol i just want to get to 295-300lb some how someway,hell even if i havet to were a loggin chain around my neck as my necklace


----------



## traviswyliedime (Aug 26, 2012)

JOMO said:


> Good workout brother! I hate when I have to switch up my workout due to being tired or out of energy, but this one sounds like you still put yourself out of commision on the quads. Killer cheat meal also, Iv'e only had sonics a few times in my life.



thanks brother! I had the whole workout out planned in my head before I even went in the gym but it didn't go as planned because there was too many people in there 
and that on top of being tired made it very hard to keep my composure you know? then I felt bad after sonic lol


----------



## traviswyliedime (Aug 26, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> brother later today i will PM you my recipe to the protein bars i make,they are so awesome and very healthy and loaded with protein,you wont be dissappointed lol
> 
> lol i just want to get to 295-300lb some how someway,hell even if i havet to were a loggin chain around my neck as my necklace



dont you tease me! I want some protein bars lol
dear god!... I cant even imagine even walking around at that weight.. holy fuark!


----------



## Jada (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice leg workout Travis wait till Tom!! Ur legs r gonna be in pain


----------



## traviswyliedime (Aug 26, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> Nice leg workout Travis wait till Tom!! Ur legs r gonna be in pain



i cant walk at all! I sat with my tens unit on all night! If anyone gets their lower back and legs sore and are in a ton of pain I recommend getting a tens unit!


----------



## traviswyliedime (Aug 28, 2012)

Trained chest, biceps, and calves with a buddy of mine today and it was amazing! The weight I was at 246 the beggining and then 240 at the end...wth?
Any who the workout went like this!

Incline DB Press: 65x20, 80x15, 95x12, 105x8
Decline BB Press: 135x20, 225x12, 245x10, 275x8
DB Pullover: 65x12, 75x12, 85x10, 90x10
Flat Hmr Strength:4x140x12
super set with Pec Deck: 4x100x12
Cable Crossover: 7x70x12

Cant remember the number for biceps and calves right now but I will put it up in the morning! I feel like my emotions are all over the place today. Im happy then mad then sad and I dont know why. Idk we will see tomorrow how I feel!


----------



## traviswyliedime (Aug 29, 2012)

Well me and my training partner trained back today and it was fucking awesome. I didn't weigh myself today but I will again in a few days. I can definitely feel the dbol doing its job now I need the test and deca to do theirs! Did the workout then did 20 minutes of HIIT cardio and it felt good!

*Pulldowns:* 105x20, 135x15, 150x12, 180x10
supersetted with rope *pullovers: *4x100x12
*V-bar rows* free weight: 145x20, 180x15. 225x12x 145x12
*Deads:* 22x12, 315x10, 405x6, 495x3
*Hammer Strength Pulldowns:* 4x90x15
*Hammer Low Rows:* (fst-7): 7x140x12

Felt strong and my body is feeling great but I am also so sore I can barely walk!


----------



## Jada (Aug 29, 2012)

Make sure on rest day u actually rest man. Ur workouts r tough and rest is always need. Great job.


----------



## DF (Aug 29, 2012)

Workouts are looking good Trav.  Keep killing it!


----------



## JOMO (Aug 29, 2012)

Solid workouts trav! Keep it up!


----------



## traviswyliedime (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone for encouraging me to keep pushing hard. My moods have been all over the place this last week and I feel like the only place I have my sanity is in the gym. Will post up my hamstring and calves workout later!


----------



## traviswyliedime (Aug 30, 2012)

Well here was the workout homies!

*Lying Leg Curls:* 50x20, 70x15,90x12, 110x8, 50x12
supersetted with *Seated Leg Curls:* 50x20, 70x15, 90x12, 110x10. 50x20
*Lunges:* (I do lunges pretty much for my adductors and glutes. They are done much further apart than a normal lunge for quads. Dont get me wrong they hit your quads but are more for the hams and glutes.) 85 pound barbell across the gym and back 4 times.
*Stiff Deads:* 4x135x12
*Seated Leg Curls:* (fst-7): 7x70x12
*Seated Calf Raises:* (3 different positions: out, straight, then in. Each 3 done equal 1 set. Did 4 sets of these with 15 reps in each foot position). 90x15
supersetted with *Leg Press Calf Raise:* 4x270x30

Didn't do any cardio after this workout. Just a real quick in and out workout. Hit it hard so I could go get a freaking meal in and relax! Will check the weight tomorrow!


----------



## Milo (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice lifts. I love leg day.


----------



## traviswyliedime (Aug 30, 2012)

Milo said:


> Nice lifts. I love leg day.



Man hams bore the heck outta me but I sure do love quads and calves!!


----------



## Milo (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah me too. I don't know if it's just me, but hamstrings are the most painful body part to work for me. It feels like if I push them too hard something's gonna get torn. Not to mention I damn near fall to the ground from cramps after every set.


----------



## traviswyliedime (Sep 7, 2012)

Sorry for not being on here much guys..been really focused on eating, training, work, and sleeping. Just trying to get as much results as I can this time..not one minute of my day is messing around. Thought I'd give yall a quick update.
Today I stepped on the scale at 250 so I'm up 10 pounds and this is towards the end of week 3..out of 22!! lol
I bumped my dbol dosage from 50mg to 75mg around week 2 now Im at 100mg ed of dbol. This is the last week of me running dbol..dont know how much more my damn back can take!!
I feel great in the gym! Nothing to write home about just yet. I'm not really going for strength anyways just trying to feel the muscles working 24/7. Dont let what I say fool you..some days I move some fucking weight! I will write up my leg workout tomorrow and document my workouts everyday and put em up for yall so we can see whats going on now that I everything is motion. 
Im not going to be throwing in as many cheat meals after week 6 because I dont want to turn into Jared before the subway diet. But I do attribute my 250 being because of a Sonic cheat meal once or twice a week!


----------



## traviswyliedime (Sep 11, 2012)

Thought i'd give yall an update even though I am still a little punk. The weight is around 247-249 depending on what time of the day it is.. I am usually heavier in the morning. Did back today and it was amazing!

*V Bar Row:* 150x12, 180x12, 225x10, 270x8
*Pulldown behind neck:* 135x15, 150x12, 180x12, 210x10
*Deads:* 225x12, 315x10, 405x8, 545x5, 405x4
*Hammer Row:* 2Px12, 2P+25x12, 3Px10, 4Px6
*Pulldown:* 4x170x12
*Cable Pulloverfst-7)* 7x100x12


----------



## milleniumgirl (Sep 11, 2012)

Nice log.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## traviswyliedime (Sep 12, 2012)

millgirl said:


> Nice log.  Keep up the good work!



thank you! I wish I could put up the number you do...maybe one day!


----------



## Jada (Sep 12, 2012)

Great job Travis, lookin forward towards ur pics


----------



## gfunky (Sep 12, 2012)

traviswyliedime said:


> Thought i'd give yall an update even though I am still a little punk. The weight is around 247-249 depending on what time of the day it is.. I am usually heavier in the morning. Did back today and it was amazing!
> 
> *V Bar Row:* 150x12, 180x12, 225x10, 270x8
> *Pulldown behind neck:* 135x15, 150x12, 180x12, 210x10
> ...



Putting in the work!


----------



## traviswyliedime (Oct 24, 2012)

Sorry homies for not being on in awhile.. I've been focusing on training, eating, working, bills, personal bs, etc. My damn phone, internet, and cable all got cut off but at least I can afford the grocery bill right?? lol
I thought I'd give yall a quick update since I'm in week 10 out of 22 now and I feel great right now. Around week 5 I hit my mark of 255 and I said fuck this shit...it literally wasn't fun at all being that weight at my height of 5'8. I said to myself you know what since everyone gets big on deca lets see if I can diet hard and see how much lean mass I can put on with a strict diet. Right now I am 239-242 depending on the time of day and I like this weight.
It so damn hard to find clothes at 255...shit I was wearing nothing but basketball shorts! I just wanted to let you all know that I am alive and kicking and killing it in the gym and I will try to update as much as possible now that everything is really kicking. Love yall!!

-Travis


----------



## Jada (Oct 24, 2012)

Sup Travis nice update, keep eating and Liftin


----------



## traviswyliedime (Oct 24, 2012)

Jada said:


> Sup Travis nice update, keep eating and Liftin



missed you brother jada! All I do is eat and lift..forget bills and luxuries!! lol


----------

